
Google testing password-free login system - chipperyman573
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2015/12/23/google-testing-password-free-login-system.html
======
beefhash
> You go to log in to your Google account like normal, but instead of entering
> your email address and password, you provide just your email. Next, Google
> will provide a secret code — in Paul's case, the number 21 — and tell you to
> look at your phone.

> The Web giant will then send a message to your phone asking if you're trying
> to sign in. If you answer "yes," you'll then need to provide the secret code
> on your phone, and voila, you're in.

That looks a lot like a password to me. It's just much shorter because the
trust in 2fa is higher.

~~~
stephenr
It also means anyone who has your phone can login as you, regardless of
whether the phone has your password saved.

Honestly this is a step backwards. IMO focus should be on improving user
experience for randomised passwords (paired with 2fa)

